
Yugilator – Flutter app that calculates your Yu-Gi-Oh health points - floodedhere
https://github.com/bingcheng45/Yugilator
======
jacobobryant
Ah, brings back memories. I still have my card collection somewhere... think
it's at my parents' house.

I had a lot of fun playing Nightmare Troubadour (a DS Yugioh game). It was
early enough to not be completely nerfed by the advanced format, so there were
lots of really fun decks you could build. My favorite was a one-turn-kill deck
that involved sending a bunch of cards from your deck to the graveyard and
then playing Reversal of Graves. Usually it failed miserably, but once in a
while it won spectacularly.

It almost makes me want to go see what's out there in terms of online TCGs.

